# Advice in Tires and Plow for Japanese Mini Trucks



## brumas (Sep 12, 2011)

Im going to buy a plow for my Japanese mini truck (susuki Carry) for this snow season.

If someone over here has one with one of this set ups I would appreciate some advice.

which Plow should i choose? It seems the most popular on them are the blackline.
Are the Boss to heavy?

Which tires should i use? Is it out there 12, 13 or 14 inchs tires with studs? or ATV tires with studs?

What about Ballast, how much weigh should i use, is there a way to calculate that?

When you are plowing do you use the low or the high gear, do you use Dif locked?

If someone can help me with this questions i'll be very appreciated


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

due a search for username "Badgerland WI" and read most of his post deal with Mini trucks,

should have answer's there somewhere about tires and plows for the mini trucks

sublime otu


----------

